# Moderation Applications



## sunni (Sep 12, 2022)

Hello

We the admin team are looking for some moderators and we'd like to hear from you if you'd want to be apart of the team.


*Requirements :*
Good account history, no infractions, problems, or post history that shows problematic posting.
Someone who has access to discord and knows how to use it
Someone who is willing to spend their time moderating the forum on a volunteer basis its hard grueling work.
Someone who knows how to utilize the website


*The "Job"*
Volunteer basis
You will read the forum and report problematic posts against the TOS
Its pretty simple you will not handle any forum drama, you will not be deleting, banning or giving infractions you simply will be reading as you normally do and reporting anything that is against the tos, it should be a fairly simple job if you're someone who is generally reading the forum and its posts.
This will help our admin staff primarily focus on removal of posts,

You will not have to disclose you are a mod of the forum this protects yourself if you want to stay anon , as some users can be quite cruel to the admin staff.

You will use discord to talk to myself and the other admins in regards to any questions, problems, or any issues you may have


*Comment here with the following*
Your time zone
Where you mostly read on the forum?
How many hours do you typically spend on RIU per week?
Are you more weekend based or weekday?
Can you adequality do the above job, know the forum well and have discord?



Thanks!


----------



## sunni (Sep 12, 2022)

oh and if you have any questions let me know


----------



## bubba73 (Sep 13, 2022)

EST.
grow journals
general marijuana growing 
6 hours a week 
either or .
yes and have discord.


----------



## Brettman (Sep 13, 2022)

@neosapien Your chance is finally here!


----------



## neosapien (Sep 13, 2022)

Will this fast track us to marriage if I become a mod?



*Comment here with the following*
Your time zone EST
Where you mostly read on the forum? T&T
How many hours do you typically spend on RIU per week? Too Much
Are you more weekend based or weekday? In the Winter all day everyday. Summer null. 
Can you adequality do the above job, know the forum well and have discord? I can do anything with the correct amount of love. I will ask my 9 year old about Discord. Is that a part of a parachute?


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 13, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Will this fast track us to marriage if I become a mod?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need to look over your campaign manager's expense reports! Something's fishy


----------



## NanoGadget (Sep 13, 2022)

CST
General, Indoor, Newbies, Plant Problems and Pol.
8-12 hrs/week
Both weekends and weekdays, probably 60/40
Yes and yes.


----------



## farmerfischer (Sep 13, 2022)

I basically all ready do this.. lol.. 
And im abit of an ass at times .. 
Maybe some other time ill mod.. 
But right now,,


----------



## Rsawr (Sep 13, 2022)

Love the support team. You guys keep this place running.
CST
T&t and grow journals
More than 40. >.< Always open in a tab.
I am retired for now, free all day!
I have discord, and sure!


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 13, 2022)

Est
General and new posts usually. Toke n talk in the mornings on my days off. 
Minimum 7 hours a week
Nighttime based, all days. Usually after 7pm I'm on and off riu most of the night and for 30 or so minutes in the morning. 
I think I can do the job. I'm already reading a lot of the posts anyway. I do have discord.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 14, 2022)

Will they have to read the politics section?


----------



## sunni (Sep 14, 2022)

Doug Dawson said:


> Will they have to read the politics section?


you pick your section, and what you want anything is helpful but i wont force someone to do a section they dont want to do


----------



## Doug Dawson (Sep 14, 2022)

Ok, thanks Sunni.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 14, 2022)

Will there be snacks?


----------



## ClaytonNewbilFontaine (Sep 14, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Will there be snacks?


"More people will come if they think we have punch and pie!"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 16, 2022)

Singlemalt said:


> Will there be snacks?


Snacks?


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 16, 2022)

*"You will read the forum and report problematic posts against the TOS
Its pretty simple you will not handle any forum drama, you will not be deleting, banning or giving infractions you simply will be reading as you normally do and reporting anything that is against the tos, it should be a fairly simple job if you're someone who is generally reading the forum and its posts.
This will help our admin staff primarily focus on removal of posts" *

If I've got this right it would be helpful if members reported the likes of blatant free advertisement for example?


----------



## sunni (Sep 19, 2022)

Star Dog said:


> *"You will read the forum and report problematic posts against the TOS
> Its pretty simple you will not handle any forum drama, you will not be deleting, banning or giving infractions you simply will be reading as you normally do and reporting anything that is against the tos, it should be a fairly simple job if you're someone who is generally reading the forum and its posts.
> This will help our admin staff primarily focus on removal of posts" *
> 
> If I've got this right it would be helpful if members reported the likes of blatant free advertisement for example?


yes it would be helpful if the community helps us out by reporting, and alot do, spam is quickly reported here quite frequently


----------



## EvilJ (Sep 19, 2022)

ClaytonNewbilFontaine said:


> "More people will come if they think we have punch and pie!"


It’s true! Perfect example Jim jones…. Don’t think they got to the pie part.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2022)

So, did I get the job? 

Are we still getting married? 

If I didn't and we aren't, can you still change my "Well-Known Member" to "Well-Hung Member" ?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So, did I get the job?
> 
> Are we still getting married?
> 
> If I didn't and we aren't, can you still change my "Well-Known Member" to "Well-Hung Member" ?


Pics?


----------



## neosapien (Nov 16, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Pics?


You're absolutely right…

I'm thinking something like this…


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 17, 2022)

neosapien said:


> So, did I get the job?
> 
> Are we still getting married?
> 
> If I didn't and we aren't, can you still change my "Well-Known Member" to "Well-Hung Member" ?


I think throbbing member is still available.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 17, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think throbbing member is still available.



Ooooooooooo, yeah I like that too!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 17, 2022)

Now free shipping


----------

